# Hot water wand spits out steam and muddy coloured water



## idua

Rocket Espresso Mozzafiato Evoluzione r. Machine is about 3 months old, plumbed in water through a BWT, have done weekly maintenance on brew head.

The water wand blasts out sputtering and steaming although I remember when I first tried it the water came out gently without steam. I didn't check the colour then but now it seams to be a dark tinge like there is coffee in it somehow.

Happy for the help. Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

idua said:


> Rocket Espresso Mozzafiato Evoluzione r. Machine is about 3 months old, plumbed in water through a BWT, have done weekly maintenance on brew head.
> 
> The water wand blasts out sputtering and steaming although I remember when I first tried it the water came out gently without steam. I didn't check the colour then but now it seams to be a dark tinge like there is coffee in it somehow.
> 
> Happy for the help. Thanks


What's the water colour as it comes from the group head? Bear in mind the group may have residual coffee in it.

When you bought the machine, did you flush the tank? Did you heat the machine up, turned it off, then opened he hot water tap until empty, and then repeated the process?

Did you take the covers of the machine off and checked it over for any possible leaks?

It's highly unlikely you have coffee in the service boiler.

To eliminate you plumbing setup, flush the machine snd then I'd run the machine from the tank, so you can see exactly what's going in.

Report back.


----------



## idua

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the water colour as it comes from the group head? Bear in mind the group may have residual coffee in it.
> 
> When you bought the machine, did you flush the tank? Did you heat the machine up, turned it off, then opened he hot water tap until empty, and then repeated the process?
> 
> Did you take the covers of the machine off and checked it over for any possible leaks?
> 
> It's highly unlikely you have coffee in the service boiler.
> 
> To eliminate you plumbing setup, flush the machine snd then I'd run the machine from the tank, so you can see exactly what's going in.
> 
> Report back.


Water from Group Head is clean.

Pretty sure I drained the tank when new and water ran clear.

Will remove covers but don't see any leaks anywhere


----------



## DavecUK

Video and photo so we can see...


----------



## idua

DavecUK said:


> Video and photo so we can see...


Hi Dave, Video was hard to see with the steam and not sure how to load- here are a couple of pictures. Not having any luck uploading...- I poured water direct from BWT water filter then from the Water Wand and there is definitely a difference in the colour. I could email pictures to you but can't seem to upload here.

Thanks


----------

